# Holiday Inn Club Vacations at Orange Lake Resort - North  - North? East? Or West?



## layers73 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have never been to this resort - which is nicer East, West or North?
The weeek I am going I will have a choice between these 3. 
They all 2 Bedroom units if that matters!


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 4, 2009)

*We just stayed*

In the East Village in May, and I thought the unit was great. We had stayed in the West Village a few years ago, and at that time the unit was in need of a refurb, which I have heard has been done. 
You can't go wrong with any of these, imho.

Greg



layers73 said:


> I have never been to this resort - which is nicer East, West or North?
> The weeek I am going I will have a choice between these 3.
> They all 2 Bedroom units if that matters!


----------



## Tom52 (Aug 4, 2009)

We stayed in the West Village over Christmas 2007.  It is probably the older part of the resort.  We still thought it was nice but have no experience to compare with the other villages.  However, the one complaint we had in the West Village was that our unit was close to a very busy highway and and it was noisey all night long with trucks starting and stopping at the stoplight at the entrance to the West Village.

If you stay in the West Village I recommend to make sure the unit is far from the entrance.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 4, 2009)

*East Village last year*

We stayed in the East Village last year and the unit needed refurbished.  We were on first floor and had a bad bug problem.  Bottom-line is, you really don't know.

Nancy


----------



## gjw007 (Aug 5, 2009)

layers73 said:


> I have never been to this resort - which is nicer East, West or North?
> The weeek I am going I will have a choice between these 3.
> They all 2 Bedroom units if that matters!



Okay, in a summation, these are the difference between the areas

*West Village* consists mostly of the single-story golf villas.  These 1- and 2-bedroom units where you can drive your car in front of the door.  I like these units, some people don't.  These units, for the most part, have been renovated over the last 4 years.  There are two full bathrooms (meaning tubs) but they are smaller than the newer units.  The bathroom in the master bedroom also serves as a closet.

There are multi-story units in the West Village as well. The Tennis villas are right next to the clubhouse and the hub of multiple activities.  These units are exactly the same as the units in the North and East Village (the buildings are the same design as the buildings in the East Village).  Whereas the Tennis Villas will near the hub of activities, all the other units may be some distance away given the size of the resort.

There are some other multi-story units near Magnolia Court that have a slightly different layout.  These are near the front and the highway.  I have never stayed in one so I have little comment.

The *North Village* units are the same as the Tennis Villas in the West Village and the East Village units.  The 1-bedroom units are all in a multi-story building next to the pool area.  The other units are in 2-story units with two 3-bedroom units on the ground level with one 2-bedroom in between.  The are two 2-bedroom units above them.  You can drive you car in front of the building.  There is no elevator in these units.  Other than the 1-bedroom units, the units may be some distance from the pools (the resort does provide onsite shuttles).

The *East Village *units are exactly the same as the Tennis Villas and the North Village units.  If you took a building from the Tennis Villas and placed in the North Village (or vice versa), there would be no difference. There are two smaller pools in this area but the main recreation areas are Slash Lagoon in the North Village, the Clubhouse area in the West Village, and River Island.

I avoid which is nicer as that really depends on what you like.  I mostly stay at River Island but after that, I like staying in the Golf Villas (I stayed in a Golf Villas this past May.


----------

